# [solved] cryptsetup command leads to "unknown action"

## Jimini

Hey there,

I am currently trying to add / change the key for some of my encrypted containers by executing 

 *Quote:*   

> cryptsetup luksAddkey /dev/DEVICE

 

respectively

 *Quote:*   

> cryptsetup luksChangekey /dev/DEVICE

 

I always get the following message:

 *Quote:*   

> cryptsetup: Unbekannte Aktion.

 

("cryptsetup: unknown action.")

The problem persists on two different systems (gentoo-sources-3.18.16 hardened-sources-4.1.6) and I use cryptsetup 1.6.5:

```
[I] sys-fs/cryptsetup

     Available versions:  1.6.2 1.6.5 ~1.6.7 ~1.6.8 {+gcrypt kernel nettle nls openssl pwquality python reencrypt static static-libs udev urandom PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 python3_3 python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 python3_4"}

     Installed versions:  1.6.5(06:03:55 25.09.2015)(kernel nls static urandom -gcrypt -nettle -openssl -pwquality -python -reencrypt -static-libs -udev PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3 -python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_3")

     Homepage:            https://gitlab.com/cryptsetup/cryptsetup/blob/master/README.md

     Description:         Tool to setup encrypted devices with dm-crypt
```

What am I doing wrong?

Best regards and thanks in advance,

Jimini

----------

## khayyam

Jimini ...

it's probably the omited case on 'Key' ... luksAddKey and luksChangeKey

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## Jimini

...oh my.

May this thread be a memorial for all those, who do not read the commands carefully.

Best regards,

Jimini

----------

